# Argon 18



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyine ride an Argon 18 Gallium, Gallium Pro or Krypton? What can you tell me about it if you do? Thanks!


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

Got my new 2011 Gallium frame at Velomine for a very good price. Finish is excellent. The seat post and clever 3D head tube are nice touches. Had put together by LBS who is a dealer (but could not compete on price). Gallium Pro is stiffer and lighter but the Gallium is from the same mold and is probably a bit more comfortable. I'm 6'4'' and 250 and the XL is a bit small compared to the custom Marinoni but almost have it sorted out.

Great Value. Very solid. Very Happy


----------

